# Verbindung mit Eclipse auf Datenbank einrichten



## Guest (15. Jul 2008)

Hi, 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen. Ist bestimmt nur eine kleine sache, doch ich komme einfach nicht drauf   

*Situation:*
Ich habe auf meinem Laptop (Ubuntu 7.10) mittels Eclipse ein Java Programm geschrieben, welches eingehende Daten nach diversen Kriterien sortiert, und dann in Datenbanken einschreibt. Es läuft alles bestens. 

Im nächsten Schritt habe ich einen Server aufgesetzt (auch Ubuntu 7.10), und dort einen MySQL Server aufgesetzt. Die Verbindung zwischen Laptop Java Programm zum Server funktioniert perfekt. 

*jetzt das Problem:*
somit war der letzte Schritt, auch mein Java Programm auf den Server zu bringen (Projekt mittels Eclipse Importiert). Aber leider bekomme ich nur folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn es sich mit der MySQL Datenbank verbinden möcht: 

```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:200)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:276)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:319)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:169)
	at MySQL_dB.DatenbankSuche(MySQL_dB.java:72)
	at MySQL_dB.run(MySQL_dB.java:43)
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:200)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:276)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:319)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:169)
	at MySQL_dB.Oeffnen(MySQL_dB.java:143)
	at MySQL_dB.DatenbankSuche(MySQL_dB.java:106)
	at MySQL_dB.run(MySQL_dB.java:43)
```

Ich verstehe nicht woran es liegen soll, da
- von meinem Laptop funktioniert es, also kann MySQL keinen fehler haben. 
- Lib wie libmysql-java habe ich über den Paket- Manager installiert

Muss ich vielleicht noch irgendwas im Eclipse selber einrichten? Muss ich da noch Pfäde setzen? Ich weiß es eben nicht mehr, was ich bei meinem Laptop Eclipse so alles damals eingerichtet habe. 

Bin somit für jeden Tipp dankbar.
gruss
delwin


----------



## Guest (15. Jul 2008)

Hier ist die Antwort (von http://www.mrunix.de/forums/showthread.php?p=192009#post192009)

*Zitat:*
So bindet man den Treiber richtig bei Eclipse ins Projekt ein:

   1. rechtsklick auf den Projektnamen (!Achtung! Nicht den Packagenamen)
   2. Im Menü, das aufgeht, Properties auswählen.
   3. Ein neues Fenster erscheint
   4. dort Java Build Path auswählen
   5. jetzt rechts mit Add External JARs... die Archiv-Datei mit dem Treiber angeben

Das Archiv des Treibers heißt unter Linux mysql-connector-java.jar und ist im Verzeichnis /usr/share/java/ zu finden.

Gruss


----------



## Guest (15. Jul 2008)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, 

am besten geht es, wenn man die JAR Datei *mysql-connector-java-5.1.6-bin.jar* in den Projektordner legt. (5.1.6 kann sich logischerweise immer laut aktueller Version ändern  ) 

gruss


----------



## tuxedo (15. Jul 2008)

Das ist doch mal ein Fall für die FAQ, oder? Glaub das steht noch nicht drin und wird ständig gefragt....

- Alex


----------

